# A Thai girl in University Uniform



## laithai (Feb 14, 2012)

I wish to share 2 photos of my girl. 
I just shot it today, while waiting for the sun set. 
There are more photos on my blog here: Lai Thai Photo--if you are interested to see more.
I am just a beginner, enjoy the photos. All types of comments are welcome. 




Thai Girl in University Uniform by ekg150, on Flickr




Thai Girl in University Uniform by ekg150, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi! Lovely light on your first shot here. Nice capture of her expression.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 14, 2012)

She looks like shes levitating in the first one. Anyone else see that?


----------



## laithai (Feb 15, 2012)

Bossy said:


> She looks like shes levitating in the first one. Anyone else see that?



Thank you guys. But, how you see that she was levitating? I don't see it.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 15, 2012)

I see it now, it's the perspective giving her a look like she's up in the air.


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't get the feeling of levitation, but the stone pillar sticking out of the top of her head is disconcerting.


----------



## jonathon94 (Feb 15, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> I don't get the feeling of levitation, but the stone pillar sticking out of the top of her head is disconcerting.



I see it, I love the expression in these photos. I'm also curious of the lens that you used for these photos.


----------



## Scuba (Feb 15, 2012)

jonathon94 said:


> I see it, I love the expression in these photos. I'm also curious of the lens that you used for these photos.



EXIF says canon 300mm f/4L but that doesn't seem right for these shots


----------



## naptime (Feb 15, 2012)

all were shot with canon 600d and sigma 10-20mm


----------



## Scuba (Feb 15, 2012)

where did you get the lens info?  I looked on flicker and it said the 300mm...


----------



## naptime (Feb 15, 2012)

Lai Thai... my favorite, is on your blog. the second photo, she makes peace sign with both hands.

i like the lighting, the trees, the sidewalk, the shadows, her smile, . great photo :thumbup:


----------



## naptime (Feb 15, 2012)

Scuba said:


> where did you get the lens info? I looked on flicker and it said the 300mm...



on his blog.


edit: but also, when i look at exif data on flickr, it says 10mm for focal length. not sure where you are seeing 300mm

edit: nvm i see where you got it. towards the bottom it says 300mm or signma.. odd.  at the top it says 10mm. but on the blog he wrote 10-20 mm sigma.


----------



## naptime (Feb 15, 2012)

from your flickr... this is my favorite. for many reasons.




Thai Girl in University Uniform by ekg150, on Flickr


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't see the levitation either. I see a girl sitting on the ground.
I also see the top of a building growing out of the top of her head. 

The second one. The subject is too far away. All detail in her facial expression is lost.
It appears to be badly out of focus as well which has aided in what I see, viewing the larger image on your flickr.

This is only to help you, so don't get mad.
I'm guilty of making the mistakes that I've pointed out.....and a LOT MORE than just that. lol


----------



## MK3Brent (Feb 15, 2012)

She's sitting on the end of the wall, so that's what he's seeing probably.


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 15, 2012)

MK3Brent said:


> She's sitting on the end of the wall, so that's what he's seeing probably.



Yup, I had to crank up the brightness on my screen to see the wall but that's why there is separation between her and the ground giving it the levitating look.  
OP: There are a few things I really like about the first image - namely the light, the way she's sitting and the expression on her face.  It tells as story.  One thing that I really dislike is the pillar behind her growing out of her head.


----------



## laithai (Feb 15, 2012)

I use sigma 10-20 and she wasn't exactly sit on the ground, but buddhist railing.


----------



## jonathon94 (Feb 16, 2012)

laithai said:


> I use sigma 10-20 and she wasn't exactly sit on the ground, but buddhist railing.



I just looked it up, that's a decent lens. Its bad that so many of these lens cost the same as a full computer though. I find that absolutely amazing.


----------

